# First rave order, quick question on dates?



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

Got my first order off of rave, signature blend 1kg whole bean, very quick delivery but it says roasted 06/05/14 so that's already 32 days since roasting, I thought optimal time was 10 to 40 days to consume?

is this normal for rave?

i ordered a few days early assuming I would need to rest so not likely to use till next week?

prob a noobie question, I'm new to espresso and wholebean, my only think to compare is my steampunk velos I have been using, bought from shop and was roasted 2 days before I bought them!


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

06/05/14 surely that is two days ago?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

6th May. I make that roasted 2 days ago?!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

rave only ever roast fresh and as before it was roasted 2 days ago!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

ajh101 said:


> 6th May. I make that roasted 2 days ago?!


Omg what an idiot I am, why do I think it was June?.

cheers


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like the date means 6th of May 2014, that's 2 days ago, they probably roasted and dispatched the same day. Leave them for at least 7 days but preferably 10 days to get them at their best.

Sorry was typing slower than the others

Ian


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you are so far ahead of the rest of the world in scotland (a month apparently)


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Funny times


----------



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> you are so far ahead of the rest of the world in scotland (a month apparently)


Yup way ahead! Lol my only explanation was I was still asleep when postie came to door and caffeine consumption was nil, now it two double espressos down and brain is working!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

a wee warning here everyone.... if you order Rave beans through Amazon, amazon now hold a stock of beans in order to guarantee times for their prime customers.

I got a bag off amazon (which is where I've always ordered rave) and they were a month past roast date!

Not raves fault I know, but just a tip, if you're going to order, do it direct!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

As per shrink, I had some IJ via Prime. They were a month post roast. I questioned this with Rave and they gave me the "Prime" reason. They also stated they were packed with Nitrogen at Amazons request and would be interested in my thoughts. Well in all honesty they were all good. To avoid this just order via Amazon but not Prime, that way Rave will roast and pack direct and I think there is only pennies in it


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

mine seemed good for the first week but i struggled to get nice crema on week two. So not entirely convinced!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Why bother with Amazon when you can buy direct??

Is it to save shipping?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

its just because i have an amazon account.. its a few clicks... i have always bought that way with no issue. It saved me going and setting up yet another store account with someone else.

But now i'll likely have to, or just go back to using hasbean exclusively!


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

shrink said:


> a wee warning here everyone.... if you order Rave beans through Amazon, amazon now hold a stock of beans in order to guarantee times for their prime customers.
> 
> I got a bag off amazon (which is where I've always ordered rave) and they were a month past roast date!
> 
> Not raves fault I know, but just a tip, if you're going to order, do it direct!


Bet they are still better than most store bought coffee.


----------

